# Fähigkeiten gewisser Speditionen und wie des danach aussieht



## Draco Malfoy (16 Januar 2015)

Hallo zusammen!

Aus aktuellem Anlaß, wollte mal eure Meinung hören: was muss man mit einem SS gemacht haben, um einen Zustand wie auf den Fotos herbeizuführen ?
Wir sind hier der Meinung daß man es mindestens von einer Hebebühne runtergeworfen hat. Nächstes Mal verwende ich wahrscheinlich Baustämme für die Transportverpackung, weil Breter nützen offenbar nichts....


----------



## Turumbar (16 Januar 2015)

Hast du noch ein Bild vom Schaltschrankgehäuse?

Sieht für mich so aus als ob der Schaltschrank liegend transportiert worden währe.
Viel Gewicht in der oberen Hälfte bis hin zur Mitte der Montageplatte, bei ausreichenden vibrationen während des Transportes kann es zu solchen Verformungen kommen. 
Oder ja, man wirft den Schaltschrank von der Hebebühne (liegend), könnte dann auch so aussehen, oder Schlimmer...
Haben die Betriebsmittel viel abbekommen?

Wobei ich noch nie solche Schäden gesehen habe.
Unsere Schaltschränke werden grunstätzlich Stehend verschickt.
Rittal schreibt unter anderem vor, dass TS Schränke stehend transportiert werden sollen.


----------



## Verpolt (16 Januar 2015)

Hallo,

sieht aus, als wäre die mit einer Bogenschnur verpackt worden.
Der 400Kg Amboss wurde dann noch wegen der Datensicherung zuletzt aufgeladen.

Man könnte es auch als ergonomische Installation durchgehen lassen.

aber es gibt ja Transportversicherungen...


----------



## Rofang (16 Januar 2015)

Wir hatten mal was ähnliches.
Da ist der Schaltschrank einfach "nur" umgefallen.
Aus Sicherheit haben wir dann neu gebaut, da niemand die Gewährleistung übernehmen wollte.

Gruß


----------



## winnman (16 Januar 2015)

Kannn ich besser 




Ist allerdings uns selbst passiert, beim Einbringen mit dem Stapler aus ca. 3,5 m abgestürzt.


----------



## Draco Malfoy (16 Januar 2015)

> Da ist der Schaltschrank einfach "nur" umgefallen.


Und durch das Eigengewicht bereits so schwere Schäden ?

Das Rückblech vom SS war zwar durch Bretter geschützt, aber da waren dann selbst die Schrauben nicht mehr da. Die Platte wurde natürlich nicht separat sondern im Schrank eingebaut transportiert.


----------



## Knaller (17 Januar 2015)

Moin

Ja das kann tatsächlich durch liegend Transport passieren.  Entsprechende versuche haben wir gemacht.  Die Betriebsmittel sind als Schrott zu bewerten.   Durch die Verschraubung der Regler mit der Montageplatte. Wird das Gehäuse steifer und Vibration werden verstärkt auf die Platinen geleitet.   
Es ist zu unterscheiden Geräte montiert und nicht montiert.  
Wir hatten einen ähnlichen Transportschaden  und der Experte von der Versicherung hat alles verschrottet, wegen der Gewährleistung waren ca. 25000 Euro .     


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Draco Malfoy (17 Januar 2015)

Knaller schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Ja das kann tatsächlich durch liegend Transport passieren.  Entsprechende versuche haben wir gemacht.  Die Betriebsmittel sind als Schrott zu bewerten.   Durch die Verschraubung der Regler mit der Montageplatte. Wird das Gehäuse steifer und Vibration werden verstärkt auf die Platinen geleitet.
> Es ist zu unterscheiden Geräte montiert und nicht montiert.
> ...


HeyHey !
--->> "Die Betriebsmittel sind als Schrott zu bewerten." Du machst mir Mut ;-) Alleine diese blöden Netzteile liegen ja schon bei nem vierstelligen Betrag. Ich lasse sie prüfen, aber eigentlich sollten die bisschen was abkönnen.
Laut Spedition wurde der Schaltschrank nicht liegend transportiert, aber die war auch der Meinung daß die den Schrank nicht geworfen und nicht gerammt hätte. Der Schaden muss wohl demnach aus der Luft entstanden sein.

Ich bin aber momentan eher geneigt zu glauben daß hier schlagartig hohe Beschleunigungen gewirkt haben, und keine Vibrationsprozesse. Sonst hätte die Rückwand nämlich keine Beulen.


----------



## MasterOhh (17 Januar 2015)

Beim nächsten mal Transportindikatoren auf den Schrank kleben. Dann hat man wenigstens etwas in der Hand wenn sich die Spedition herauswinden will (Glasröhrchen die sich verfärben wenn bestimmte Beschleunigungswerte und/oder Lagerungswinkel überschritten werden)
Bei richtig teuren Sachen kann man auch elektronische Schockanzeiger verwenden, die dann die Werte mitloggen.


----------



## bike (17 Januar 2015)

Ich würde nicht wie hier die Spedition anprangern.
Macht es nicht vielmehr Sinn über die Lieferkette ztu machen?
Es wird immer das Billigste genommen, bei der Verpackung wird an jedem Spannband und Nagel und Brett gespart.

Unsere Maschine kommen zu 98% fehlerfrei und unbeschädigt rund um die Welt an.
Resümee daraus: 
Transportversicherung bezahlt alles und daher warum diese Anfrage?


bike


----------



## Peter Gedöns (17 Januar 2015)

@Bike 
Was willst du uns mitteilen?


----------



## Draco Malfoy (17 Januar 2015)

Transportversicherung bezahlt rein gar nichts in diesem Fall, weil sie der Meinung ist, daß der Schrank einen falschen Schwerpunkt hatte bzw. nicht mittig auf der Palette stand und daher ein mögliches Kippen vorprogrammiert gewesen wäre. Ich frage mich, in welchen Fällen die Versicherung überhaupt etwas bezahlt. Nächsten Schrank schlagen wir in eine Holkiste ein.


> Unsere Maschine kommen zu 98% fehlerfrei und unbeschädigt rund um die Welt an


Nun, dann macht ihr es ja offenbar besser wie wir.


----------



## Blockmove (17 Januar 2015)

Draco Malfoy schrieb:


> Transportversicherung bezahlt rein gar nichts in diesem Fall, weil sie der Meinung ist, daß der Schrank einen falschen Schwerpunkt hatte bzw. nicht mittig auf der Palette stand und daher ein mögliches Kippen vorprogrammiert gewesen wäre. Ich frage mich, in welchen Fällen die Versicherung überhaupt etwas bezahlt.



Nunja mit dem Schwerpunkt von bestückten Schaltschränken ist das wirklich ein Problem.
Selbst wenn du ihn mittig auf eine Palette stellst und sicherst, kann er kippen.
Der Transporteur / LKW-Fahrer kann diese Gefahr beim Laden / Entladen nicht ohne weiteres erkennen.
Daher beim Transportauftrag an die Spedition extra aufführen und auf der Verpackung einen extra Warnhinheis.
Macht dann aber den Transport teurer weil zusätzliche Ladungssicherung erforderlich ist.
Dann kann sich aber die Transportversicherung nicht rausreden.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 Januar 2015)

Eine Pallette für einen großen Schaltschrank ist sowieso Käse, die Hölzer sind viel zu schwach 
mal mehr als 100 KG über löchrige Straßennetze zu transportieren.
Am besten Kanthölzer unter den Schrank Schrauben, die vorne und hinten weit raus schauen lassen
und dieses dann mit kräftigen Nägel auf den LKW vernageln.


----------



## SoftMachine (18 Januar 2015)

.



rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> ... und dieses dann mit kräftigen Nägel auf den LKW vernageln.




Hi RN,

jetzt hätte ich aber wenigstens noch eine Empfehlung zum richtigen Nageltyp von dir erwartet.  :s12:


.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 Januar 2015)

SoftMachine schrieb:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Er darf richtig festrosten, hält besser wie Schrauben.


----------



## Loenne (18 Januar 2015)

SoftMachine schrieb:


> .
> Hi RN,
> jetzt hätte ich aber wenigstens noch eine Empfehlung zum richtigen Nageltyp von dir erwartet.  :s12:



Wenn die Versicherung eh nicht zahlt, ... ... ... wie wärs hiermit ?


----------



## bike (18 Januar 2015)

Draco Malfoy schrieb:


> Nun, dann macht ihr es ja offenbar besser wie wir.



Besser? Wie ich geschrieben habe, macht es keinen Sinn den Kaufleuten den Versand zu überlassen.
Wir haben einen Logistiker, der für das Verpacken, Transport und Auslieferung verantwortlich ist.
Wie schon Helmut geschrieben hat: Einen Schaltschrank auf eine Palette stellen und festbinden ist keine gute Lösung.
Der Konstrukteuer weiß doch was er einbaut hat, kennt die Gewichte und auf was man achten soll.
Und wenn, dann sollte der Konstrukteuer sich auch bei der Planung Gedanken machen wie das Teil zum Kunden kommt.
Wenn ich sehe, dass ein Antriebsverbund oben im Schaltschrank angebracht ist und Sicherungen und Schütze unteren, zweifle ich an der Logik der Menschen.


bike


----------



## Draco Malfoy (18 Januar 2015)

bike schrieb:


> Wenn ich sehe, dass ein Antriebsverbund oben im Schaltschrank angebracht ist und Sicherungen und Schütze unteren, zweifle ich an der Logik der Menschen.
> bike


Ist aber möglicherweise zu Unrecht gang und gäbe. Dafür kann es mehrere Gründe geben, bsplsw. wenn man die Kabelstraße in der Maschine oben (oberhalb der Schrankabschlüsse) hat und dorthin die entsprechenden dicken Kabeln mit M40 Verschraubungen zu den Antrieben hinausgehen. Zum einen sind die Kabellängen Gold Wert und zum anderen haben diese fetten Schinken in den Kabelkanälen nichts zu suchen weil dann passt da sonst nichts mehr rein.


----------



## bike (18 Januar 2015)

Ist es wirklich so?
Unsere Kästen sind bestimmt nicht vorbildlich.
Bei uns ist es aber so, dass die Anschlüsse, wenn von unten nicht möglich ist, seitlich weggehen angesagt ist.
Müssen alle Kabel versteckt werden?
Muss es um Schönheit gehen oder ist es nicht sinnvoller eine gute Maschine / Anlage zu liefern bzw zu haben?

Schon einmal in 1,6 m Höhe eine E/R Modul 360A getauscht? 


bike


----------



## Draco Malfoy (18 Januar 2015)

bike schrieb:


> Ist es wirklich so?
> Unsere Kästen sind bestimmt nicht vorbildlich.
> Bei uns ist es aber so, dass die Anschlüsse, wenn von unten nicht möglich ist, seitlich weggehen angesagt ist.


Seitlich weggehen wohin ? Hinter dem Schrank ist die Maschinenrückwand, rechts und links sind entweder Nachbarschränke oder andere Maschinenteile oder Personendurchgang.
Die Kabelstraße verläuft oben auf den SS, alle Kabel und Anschlüsse führen nach oben weg. Wenn ich die Umrichter unten positioniere, addiere ich jeweils 2m Kabel pro Achse.


----------



## Ottmar (18 Januar 2015)

Hi!

Also bei der Konstruktion achtet man Definitiv auf 1000 andere Dinge, aber ganz gewiss nicht darauf, es der Spedition besonders angenehm zu machen.
Ladungssicherung ist hier das Thema - und das wurde definitiv nicht richtig ausgeführt, sonst wäre der Schaden nicht entstanden.


Gruß,

Ottmar


----------



## Draco Malfoy (18 Januar 2015)

Ottmar schrieb:


> Ladungssicherung ist hier das Thema - und das wurde definitiv nicht richtig ausgeführt, sonst wäre der Schaden nicht entstanden.


Um Missverständnissen vorzubeugen - Ladungssicherung durch uns (Falsche Aufstellung auf der Palette) oder durch die Spedition (Auf dem LKW nicht gesichert und so gefahren) ?
Wie würdest Du denn einen Schaltschrank auf der Palette sichern (mit Brettern, Spanngurten, *rostigen Nägeln* etc.), sodaß der Verfrachter keine rechtliche Handhabe gegen uns im Schadensfall hätte ?


----------



## holgermaik (18 Januar 2015)

Hallo
Die Frage ist, wer denn der Verlader war? Dieser ist hauptsächlich für die Ladungssicherung verantwortlich.
http://www.ladungssicherung.de/verantwortlichkeit_des_verladers
Der Fahrer kann ohne ausreichende Beschriftung der Ladung (wie Schwerpunkt oder Anschlagpunkte) eigentlich keine vernunftige Ladungssicherung durchführen.
Holger


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 Januar 2015)

Da sind bei uns die Werksvorschriften Sehr bestimmend, wir lassen keinen vom Hof, deren
Ladung nicht ordnungsgemäß gesichert ist. Besonders wenn Maschinen nach Russland und
noch weiter, von deren Speditionen gefahren werden, die sehen das relativ locker.

@Draco, 
ich kann verstehen wenn da eine Versicherung aussteigt. Was ich auf den Foto erkennen kann,
ist bei euren Schaltschrank eine Palette nicht ausreichend, das hält nicht.


----------



## Ottmar (18 Januar 2015)

Hi!



Draco Malfoy schrieb:


> Um Missverständnissen vorzubeugen - Ladungssicherung durch uns (Falsche Aufstellung auf der Palette) oder durch die Spedition (Auf dem LKW nicht gesichert und so gefahren) ?
> Wie würdest Du denn einen Schaltschrank auf der Palette sichern (mit Brettern, Spanngurten, *rostigen Nägeln* etc.), sodaß der Verfrachter keine rechtliche Handhabe gegen uns im Schadensfall hätte ?



Ich meinte durch die Spedition.
Ich würde den Schaltschrank wie ihr es gemacht habt mit Spanngurten durch die Ösen auf die Palette zurren.
Danach kann der Schaltschrank dann relativ gefahrlos verladen werden.
Im LKW muss dann natürlich der Verbund von Palette und Schaltschrank gegen Verrutschen und Kippen gesichert werden.
Das kann ja unten an der Palette erfolgen (Formschluss mit Schienen im LKW) und von Oben durch die Ösen, ebenfalls wieder mit Spanngurten auf den Boden.
Dann kann nichts passieren.

Wenn natürlich beim Abladen mit dem Stapler der Schrank inkl. Palette vom Stapler fällt, hätte man vielleicht nicht so faul sein dürfen und hätte die Pallette inkl. Schaltschrank auf dem Gabelträger sichern müssen.
Aber das ist ja jetzt schon rum... 


Gruß,

Ottmar


----------



## Blockmove (18 Januar 2015)

Draco Malfoy schrieb:


> Um Missverständnissen vorzubeugen - Ladungssicherung durch uns (Falsche Aufstellung auf der Palette) oder durch die Spedition (Auf dem LKW nicht gesichert und so gefahren) ?
> Wie würdest Du denn einen Schaltschrank auf der Palette sichern (mit Brettern, Spanngurten, *rostigen Nägeln* etc.), sodaß der Verfrachter keine rechtliche Handhabe gegen uns im Schadensfall hätte ?



Wie schon geschrieben, sind normale Paletten unzureichend.
Es gibt spezielle Schwerlastpaletten. Darauf kannst du den Schaltschrank verschrauben.
Es gibt diese Paletten auch mit Ösen für Verzurrgurte.
Wenn du die Umrichter alle oben hast, dann ist die Kippgefahr so groß, dass eine extra Ladungssicherung notwendig ist.
In diesem Fall mit der Spedition sprechen. Alle namhaften Speditionen beraten dich da und bieten Verladen und Ladungssicherung auch als Dienstleistung an.
Allerdings wird dann der Schaltschrank nicht mehr für 80€ transportiert ...


----------



## Draco Malfoy (18 Januar 2015)

OK. Man lernt in jedem Fall noch einiges dazu. Die Notwendigkeit einer Spezialpalette erschließt sich mir trotzdem nicht, weil normale EP gehen bis über 1t Ladegewicht, und unser Schrank war im vorliegenden Fall nur 350 KG schwer.
Schrank auf der Palette verschrauben (zusätzlich zu den Spanngurten) ist sicherlich ein guter Ansatz. Vielleicht noch ein Paar Bretter unten drunterlegen, damit die Sockelkanten die Palette nicht durchschneiden. Aber ne Schwerlastpalette für nen normalen SS 1600x800x600mm und 350 Kg ??


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 Januar 2015)

Deine 1t Ladegewicht ist aber anders verteilt wie deine 350KG Schaltschrank. 
Noch einmal von jemanden der schon ein Stück Holz in der Hand gehabt hat, 
deine Palette hält keine punktuelle 100KG mit hohen Schwerpunkt.


----------



## Blockmove (18 Januar 2015)

Draco Malfoy schrieb:


> OK. Man lernt in jedem Fall noch einiges dazu. Die Notwendigkeit einer Spezialpalette erschließt sich mir trotzdem nicht, weil normale EP gehen bis über 1t Ladegewicht, und unser Schrank war im vorliegenden Fall nur 350 KG schwer.
> Schrank auf der Palette verschrauben (zusätzlich zu den Spanngurten) ist sicherlich ein guter Ansatz. Vielleicht noch ein Paar Bretter unten drunterlegen, damit die Sockelkanten die Palette nicht durchschneiden. Aber ne Schwerlastpalette für nen normalen SS 1600x800x600mm und 350 Kg ??



Wenn dir ne passende Schwerlastpalette zu teuer ist, dann schneid dir 2 Lagen 19mm OSB-Platten zu und schraub die auf die Europalette und darauf dann den Schaltschrank.
Nur wenn dann die Transportversicherung wieder erzählt, dass das nicht fachgerecht ist, dann stehst du wieder vor dem Problem.


----------



## vollmi (18 Januar 2015)

Draco Malfoy schrieb:


> Aus aktuellem Anlaß, wollte mal eure Meinung hören: was muss man mit einem SS gemacht haben, um einen Zustand wie auf den Fotos herbeizuführen ?
> Wir sind hier der Meinung daß man es mindestens von einer Hebebühne runtergeworfen hat. Nächstes Mal verwende ich wahrscheinlich Baustämme für die Transportverpackung, weil Breter nützen offenbar nichts....
> Anhang anzeigen 26986



Jetzt stell dich doch nicht quer. Heut will doch jeder "Curved". 

Wäre es bei solchen Rosten nicht ggf möglich da auch noch eine Verschraubung in der Mitte zu verwenden?

Wir hatten ähnliche Probleme mit Schränken und integrierten Transformatorreglungen (800x2000x600 grosse Schränke), da hatten wir schon das Problem dass der Rost weil wir ihn nur im Schrank eingehängt haben aus der Halterung gehüpft ist. Seither verschrauben wir grosszügig im Schaltschrank. Denn die Schränke wenn sie geschlossen sind, sind schon sehr steif.
Bei den 600kg Schränken und Flugzeugtransport werden diese in Kisten verpackt und gut Gefüllt. Bedingt aber ebenfalls das der Geräterost im Schrank selber robust verschraubt ist.

mfG René


----------



## bike (18 Januar 2015)

Bei uns werden für alle Komponenten die richtige Palette / Kiste gebaut.
Das kostet zunächst, doch am Ende rechnet es sich.
So z.B. nach Saudi Arabien. In den Kisten war auch noch Platz für lecker feinen Rotwein ;-)
Ich habe mal nachgefragt, das sind bei einer Maschine ca 1000€ für Material, verpacken und Papiere erstellen.
An solche Arbeiten und Kosten mussman bei der Angebotsabgabe eben auch denken.


bike


----------



## Draco Malfoy (18 Januar 2015)

bike schrieb:


> An solche Arbeiten und Kosten mussman bei der Angebotsabgabe eben auch denken.


Dein Wort in Gottes Ohr. Prinzipiell hast Du natürlich völlig Recht, und mich kotzt es auch schon an daß dieser und anderweitiger "kleingeringer" Aufwand in keiner Form gewürdigt wird bzw. man blöd angemacht wird, wenn man diese Kosten gegenüber der Kunschaft irgendwie geltend zu machen versucht. Aber da ich mir vorgenommen habe, ab dem Jahresbeginn das Geschäft ausschließlich vernünftig zu machen oder eben gar nicht, dann werden zukünftig solche Summen verlangt und den Richtwert den Du gerade genannt hast werde ich sogar übernehmen. Manchmal muss man wahrscheinlich einfach konservativ denken und das nötige fordern.



> Wir hatten ähnliche Probleme mit Schränken und integrierten  Transformatorreglungen (800x2000x600 grosse Schränke), da hatten wir  schon das Problem dass der Rost weil wir ihn nur im Schrank eingehängt  haben aus der Halterung gehüpft ist. Seither verschrauben wir grosszügig  im Schaltschrank. Denn die Schränke wenn sie geschlossen sind, sind  schon sehr steif.



Die Frage ist, ob es irgendwelche System-Lösungen bsplsw. von Rittal gibt, die mich nicht zu einer heillosen Schlosser-Orgie herausfordern und die man halt fertig zukaufen könnte. Optisch sollte ein Schaltschrank halt so wenig wie möglich gebaschtelt aussehen. Klar kann ich da irgendwelche Winkel anschrauben aber das wird alles recht schnell recht häßlich...


----------



## vollmi (19 Januar 2015)

Draco Malfoy schrieb:


> Die Frage ist, ob es irgendwelche System-Lösungen bsplsw. von Rittal gibt, die mich nicht zu einer heillosen Schlosser-Orgie herausfordern und die man halt fertig zukaufen könnte. Optisch sollte ein Schaltschrank halt so wenig wie möglich gebaschtelt aussehen. Klar kann ich da irgendwelche Winkel anschrauben aber das wird alles recht schnell recht häßlich...



Klar sollten da nicht irgendwelche Aluwinkel genommen werden  Aber gerade bei den Rittal Schränken kann man ja über die gesamte Schrankhöhe weitere Befestigungswinkel hernehmen um weiter zu unterstützen. Aber das macht bei uns der Schrankbauer selbstständig und IMHO sehr sauber.

IMHO sieht es keineswegs weniger sauber aus als wenn man nur die Originalen Rittal Befestigungsecken nimmt.

mfG René


----------



## Rofang (19 Januar 2015)

Zur Ladungssicherung und Verantwortung:
Wir verladen selbst und sichern die Schaltschränke auch selbst im LKW, umladen wird explizit auf den Ladungspapieren verboten. Abladen geschieht auch nur noch durch uns selbst. Seitdem keine Probleme mehr. Muss aber auch ordentlich gemacht werden.

Gruß


----------



## Draco Malfoy (19 Januar 2015)

Rofang schrieb:


> Zur Ladungssicherung und Verantwortung:
> Wir verladen selbst und sichern die Schaltschränke auch selbst im LKW, umladen wird explizit auf den Ladungspapieren verboten. Abladen geschieht auch nur noch durch uns selbst. Seitdem keine Probleme mehr. Muss aber auch ordentlich gemacht werden.
> 
> Gruß



Das ist sehr hart. Ich könnte das nachvollziehen, sofern man eine größe Maschine transportiert aber für 1-2 Schaltschränke ist es ein zumindest unüblicher Aufwand. Will heißen, daß man dann gar nichts mehr Speditionen anvertrauen kann. Und was tue ich wenn die Ware ins Ausland geht und dort von einer befreundeten Firma installiert werden muss. Dann kann ich es ja kaum noch venrünftig kontrollieren.


> :wink:  Aber gerade bei den Rittal Schränken kann man ja über die gesamte  Schrankhöhe weitere Befestigungswinkel hernehmen um weiter zu  unterstützen.


Gib mal bitte die Artikelnomenklatur, ich stecke da so tief nicht drin bzw. habe gerade nicht vor Augen welche Winkel aus Rittal Sortiment Du verwenden möchtest. Ich kenne dat eigentlich nur so daß man so Zeug wie Sockel, Verbindungselemente und Potentialausgleichsschienen zukaufen kann, aber von Winkeln weiß ich nichts.


----------



## Rofang (19 Januar 2015)

Motageplattenfixierung. Im Blätterkatalog auf Seite 592 

oder z.B. hier 

Wir vesenden die Schaltschränke zum glück nur innerhalb von Deutschland. Sind auch "nur" Zulieferer mehrerer Maschinenbauer, alles was nach unserer Montage kommt müssen die selbst klären ;-)

Gruß


----------



## ME1 (29 Januar 2015)

Bin mal zur Inbetriebnahme nach Ägypten geflogen und hab unseren (neuen) Schaltschrank so vorgefunden:


----------



## Draco Malfoy (29 Januar 2015)

ME1 schrieb:


> Bin mal zur Inbetriebnahme nach Ägypten geflogen und hab unseren (neuen) Schaltschrank so vorgefunden:



Fein! Ich würde sagen, da habt sich jemand in ähnlicher Form Mühe gegeben wie bei uns. Beim Versuch 2.0 hat der Schlosser da nochmal Querstreben reingeschraubt welche die Platte seitlich abfangen. Und diese lustigen Hacken von Rittal kann man aber leider NICHT verwenden weil dafür muss die Montageplatte in der hintersten möglichen Position sitzen! Und das tut die eher selten. So sieht das jetzt aus:


----------



## Licht9885 (29 Januar 2015)

Moin 

wenn ich mal mein Senf dazugeben darf ich habe bei solchen Transporten immer die Örtliche Behindertenwerkstatt mit im Boot die bauen für mich (uns) Palletten nach Wunsch wir haben uns lange darüber Gedanken und sind dann zu dieser Lösung gekommen die Zeichnung ist leider nicht sehr gut war ein wenig in eile

Anhang anzeigen sPlan.pdf


man kann erkennen das die beiden Kanthölzer länger als die Auflagefläche sind Materialstärke weiß ich grad nicht genau aber definitiv ist hier kein Kippen Möglich


----------

